# Glass 128l



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello everybody,

Another Portuguese aquarium lover!
I'm new in this forum, but I have to say I´m loving it, congrats for your aquariums and i hope you all like mine too.

So, here it comes.

Specifications:

*Aquarium*-
800mm x 400mm x 400mm 
8mm glass
128 liters

*Ligh*-
Lifetech 75cm
2x P-LL 55watts (110 watts)
P-LL- 10 000 K

*Filter*-
Fluval 203
420 l/h
/
Filter Uv 11 watts

*Ground*
NPK
Akadama special 15 L
Nile Sand

*Co2*
0,5 pressure
Aquamedic reactor

*Flora*
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"
Rotala sp "green"
Didiplis diandra
Rotala rotundifolia
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Java moss

*Fauna*
10 Rhodostomus
4 Scalare (not in the photos yet)










Akadama Special and Fluval 203










The hardscape










Fertilization
Daily:
0,5 ppm PO4
1,2 ppm NO3
5 ppm K

Nowadays photos..



















Didiplis diandra, rotala green, rotala rotundifolia, Hemianthus micranthemoides and java moss









Hc "Cuba" and Micranthemoides









Thats all for today, hope you enjoy


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi

I really like your layout in this tank. The moss and rocks really appeal to me and i love your planting.
I look forward to the updates on this tank.

Brad


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice rocks... should look good when all plants are grown... 



andrecardoso said:


> Hello everybody,
> *Ground*
> *NPK*
> Akadama special 15 L
> Nile Sand


Can you explain the "NPK" in your ground please ?


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

NPK is a granulated i bought, and it lies under the Akadama.

NPK stands for N = Nitrogen P = Phosphorus and K = Potassium (Potash) all macro-nutrients and it will slowly release them to the plants roots.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation...  

One more question : why did you put akadama behind the rocks and not just sand ?


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

First because akadama has micro-nutrients that will slowly be absorved by the plants roots 
Akadama is a good ground not only because it is good for planting and has a good texture and colour (attrative) but also because sand would not permit water circulation because it is too dense, and plants will always prefer a ground that has a good water circulation .


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

andrecardoso said:


> First because akadama has micro-nutrients that will slowly be absorved by the plants roots
> Akadama is a good ground not only because it is good for planting and has a good texture and colour (attrative) but also because sand would not permit water circulation because it is too dense, and plants will always prefer a ground that has a good water circulation .


OK, but isn't akadama too light ? Sometimes, planting in a light substrate is a problem (the plants will float)...

A thick sand also allows water circulation...


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I like this tank very much! I would also like to see this well grown =)


----------



## apogenaton (May 30, 2005)

itis a good tank and the scene is nice. rocks and tronks, in proportion.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

are you using the Akadama Special as a substrate? ive never seen that before.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Really nice tank , I love your rocks.
But the d/w is a problem for me it really is too symetrical.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Just came back from my vacations, the aquarium is very dirty, however, all the plants are growing healthy.

I have to cut some of the didiplis/rotala bush and HM has grown very wild and have to clean the sand.

When it is all cleaned up I'll take another photo.

Fauna:
4 Scalare
8 Rhodostomus
caridina japonica


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

The rock scape is very good. But the branches are not necessary imo. They are not very nice and are put in the same direction. But still scape with a lot od potential!


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

yea i agree! i think you could have done an amazing scape with the rocks, and if only those pieces of wood werent so straight. But this looks healthy! keep it up!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

The one curvy branch toward the front works for me, but the others I'll have to agree are too symmetrical and distract from an otherwise nice layout.


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

Did you have to do anything to prepare the Akadema for use in an aquarium? I've used it as Bonsai soil, and if I remember right, it's fairly dusty?


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Terra Incognita said:


> Did you have to do anything to prepare the Akadema for use in an aquarium? I've used it as Bonsai soil, and if I remember right, it's fairly dusty?


For this akadama (not normal akadama but Akadama SPECIAL!) I put it into the aquarium and filled it with water BUT very very slowly, for instance, it took me about 1 and a half hour to have the aquarium full with water.
The water was a little dusty for a day but it all cleared the day after.

The branches.. I'll maybe keep them just to experience the moss growth, in about a month or two, if i dont like it, I'll take them, at least the two that are above!


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

It is still a little dirty but here it goes..


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Its been a long time,
Plants have been cut to get a smoother layout and yet very simple
Hope you like it!

Daily dosage
0,5 ppm po4
2,5 ppm no3
5 ppm K
Micro nutrients
Iron


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I reallt like it!  Great!


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

thank you!

I think the sticks, now that they are covered with java moss, look better than before!
I think i will keep them in the aquarium


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks more natural now, when the sticks are covered with moss, but there are still something missing... I don't reallt know what, but there are something missning in the scape.
I think it would be nice to put some dark red plant into the tank, like Ludwigia acurata, and let them grow quite tall, up to the surface, together with some (dark?) green plants too =)


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Finally i removed the branches..

Here it goes!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi for me it's better now without the branches.
look forward to see the tank when the crypts grow up.
ca we have a picture from the face?


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

gas said:


> Hi for me it's better now without the branches.
> look forward to see the tank when the crypts grow up.
> ca we have a picture from the face?


Yes.. I'll post a front picture of the aquarium as soon as i get back from Italy.

See you soon


----------

